# New 2009 Outback Pics



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I stopped in Fargo to get some 4.57 fuel at the Flying J on Saturday.. The skys to the west looked mean.. By the time I got fillled up, the skys were unloading on Fargo. Tornado sirens were going off. My huge Cyclone was buffeting badly despite still being parked. I slowly moved it around the parking lot to the RV parking area.

I was sitting there watching the clouds spinning above me and along comes a Ford Dually hauling a new Outback. I ended up sitting there a few hours and chatted with the driver a lil while. He did say it was a Keystone Outback.

I dont know if any of you have seen this model or not. Not sure if this is the new design, or some sort of different edition, or possibly the new look for 2009. Prolly the later.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Here are a few more. I generally use photo bucket, but for some reason when I went there an ad comes up for a web hosting service.. There site must be down as all my pics from my threads are gone.. Must have been hacked or something...

Didnt know if this site would work or not, photolava. Lucky it works!









It was a roo model. Maybe a new 28krs.


















This was a triple rainbow after the storm.. Only two rainbows are shown in the pic though.. I have never seen a triple rainbow.. Would have been cool if it could be seen here in this pic.

Carey


----------



## CAMPING CRAZY (Oct 20, 2005)

I think I like the old graphics better!!!! Wonder why they changed??


----------



## snew (Apr 17, 2007)

I agree with camping crazy - I think I like the old graphics better.

Did you look inside? Anything different?

Mrs. BigA


----------



## Dan H. (Jul 14, 2006)

The graphics are too trendy and makes it look like all the other toy haulers on the road.


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

Dan H. said:


> The graphics are too trendy and makes it look like all the other toy haulers on the road.


ok, i'll be the bad guy/gal here--i LIKE the grafix--but then again, i like color/grafix since i sell auto paint and grafix supplies.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I like the front cap. Not too happy with the sides though. Nice diamond plate on the front and outside speakers too.


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

tlasseig said:


> The graphics are too trendy and makes it look like all the other toy haulers on the road.


ok, i'll be the bad guy/gal here--i LIKE the grafix--but then again, i like color/grafix since i sell auto paint and grafix supplies.
[/quote]

What would it cost for a custom paint job on the Outback?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I kind of like the new graphics, but the font used for "Outback" really doesn't fit with the other very stylized graphics IMHO.
Also, I see a lot of sharp little points on all those brush strokes. Lot's of opportunities for the decals to peal.

In any case, it is a fresh new look and should draw attention to the brand.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Mrs. Big A said:


> I agree with camping crazy - I think I like the old graphics better.
> 
> Did you look inside? Anything different?
> 
> Mrs. BigA


I agree also, don't like the graphics.

Bob


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

So are we going to ban anyone from joining the group who has the "new" graphix......Just kidding


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Carey - great update and thank you for the pics. You run into the most awesome stuff out there on the road. I kinda llike it myself. I sure would like to see them go with a hard fiberglass front cap. I know you are all too familiar with delam on the Outbacks nose and I have a little spot of it on the front of mine. Bleh.

-CC


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I like my graphics better also. --Mike


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm not a huge fan of the "new" look either. It's a little too abstract for me. Maybe Gilligan is taking Art 101 down at the community college.

Brad


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I didnt see the interior. These trailers are sealed from the factory. When you sleep the 1st night in your new Outback, you really are the 1st person who sleeps in the unit.. Us RV Haulers are banned from the inside..

The Graphics look pretty good in my opinion. A new look. I agree with some on the new Outback logo.. Not too sure I like that..

I bet those attending the factory tour will get to see the new models, they will have a bunch there I bet.

Carey


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

Which one of you kids scribbled all over the Outback???


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

I don't like it at all, looks "cheesy"


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

That's odd - i have an 09 Sydney and it looks nothing like that. Maybe they left the Sydneys alone for this year?


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Maybe the new graphics r just for the toy hauler. It doesn't have that "hey I'm an Outback" welcoming quality. Anyway, we SOBers have been welcomed so I guess we'll have to warm up to those from the "abstract" side.


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Looks like Keystone found another cost reduction. They must have fired their graphics designer and Gilligan took over. If we were looking to buy this alone would be a turn off.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Not my style, but to each their own!
ttfn
Ember


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I kinda like it...but would need to see it in person to make a real decision.


----------

